# Aug 7 still searching



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Water still 85 degrees. I got a flathead last night then turtles and channel cats descended on our baits.

Catchabiggun,
Robby


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Channels have any size to them? Or where they just killing the baits? Most of the time when im flat fishing and a channel hits there normally 9-14lbs makes for a nice surprise.


----------

